# Contest: Win a Magicshine Night-Riding Support Package!



## mpowers (Mar 9, 2015)

Well yeah, I want to win! Still have a very old set of magicshine.


----------



## jspell (Jul 11, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## NH Hillbilly (5 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I want one!


----------



## driven916 (Jul 24, 2009)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I'd love to be able to win some new lights! Thanks MTBR and Magicshine!


----------



## ozak09 (7 mo ago)

Looking for new lights and would great to win these!


----------



## SS369 (Oct 30, 2021)

Would love to win some good looking units like those!


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

Pick me!


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

in it to win it!


----------



## Rodmunch (Feb 24, 2008)

Mmmm....Magicshine!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

insert response here


----------



## Sinastsa (Dec 22, 2021)

Pick me!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

This is much nicer than my 20 year old Nite Rider.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Cool! I've got a bunch of lights, but would be happy to snag some new Magicshines.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Night riding is fun. Lights are great, but could you invent something that gets rid of all the bugs? My bike, helmet, face, etc are covered with 'em after a night ride.


----------



## Kirsa (Jul 5, 2011)

My wife needs a new light.


----------



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

Light up the night! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm in it to win it! Night riding makes the normal trails more challenging and fun.


----------



## guy_hero (Sep 20, 2021)

Free? Hells yeah.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

I started night riding with a set of Magicshine MJ-808's 

Time for an upgrade!


----------



## JDUBku (Aug 27, 2015)

Right on Magic Shine. This would be great!


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Always looking to try some new lights.


----------



## Mark Palma (Oct 8, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Good day! I want to win too.. but no night rides yet! Got my wife into riding since 2016 and bought 2 new mountainbikes last 2020.. we’ll be stoked if we could get proper lighting for night riding!

mark and charlie


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

sure, why not. I'll take an entry. not that I'll end up with anything.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

Just started looking for lights because my 15 year old son is finally getting interested in biking.


----------



## surak (5 mo ago)

I'd love to win a set! No sun after 6pm here for the next six months or something.


----------



## raymo55 (2 mo ago)

Let there be light! The timing is perfect- Magicshine’s a great way to light up and blast away the rollback of Daylight Saving Time!


----------



## dberdinka (3 mo ago)

Yes please, gimme


----------



## thatalexguy (Oct 5, 2021)

Ahh, my eyes! 
Perfect for the night riding I do.


----------



## rideveryhard (Mar 22, 2012)

Giddy up!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Is this a real entry or is it like Pinkbike where all that happens is you get subscribed to a bunch of emails and no one ever wins anything?


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Love to ride at night...a couple pics for the WNC crowd:


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

In for the win!


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

So, there are lights for riding at night eh?


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Please let me win a new Magicshine 👍. I haven't won anything since I was 7 yrs old 😜 it was a phone in to a radio station and I won a KISS album 😂😎


----------



## Simplydown (Oct 17, 2020)

Mmmm, do want! 🤞


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

Time changes this weekend. Losing that hour of daylight. I'd be down for some better lighting on the night rides!


----------



## marvinmartian (May 14, 2009)

Being that I am a Magicshine fanboy, I approve of this message. As someone who started night riding in the 90's days of Nightsun and early Niterider, I believe that Magicshine is the best light company ever, when you consider to value to quality ratio and how they changed the game in that regard


----------



## Blue7 (3 mo ago)

I would be very lucky if I won one because today or tomorrow I am going to get myself a good 2nd hand MTB. It would be perfect I really need this : )


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

I could use an upgrade from my NR set up.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice lights


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope these will make me faster (at night).


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks, I’ll take it - E


----------



## kevin949 (Aug 22, 2005)

😃


----------



## kevin949 (Aug 22, 2005)

Would love to start night riding and keep the winter weight at bay


----------



## cmonkEP (Nov 12, 2006)

Would love a new set of lights to replace my current setup.


----------



## BarryR (6 mo ago)

Sure. Just thinking that it's time to break out the lights again. Sunsets at 5:45 here.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Can't wait to see who wins! Hopefully me! :-D


----------



## EdSawyer (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks like a nice package!


----------



## Kommisarrex (Nov 22, 2015)

Good timing with daylight savings time. I'm in!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

123


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh ya, love gravelin' & mtb'in in the dark! But you gotta go prepared. Can always use some powerful lights.


----------



## gdzimmerman (3 mo ago)

Yeah I need these Magicshine lights to replace my old Exposure Toro. Seems like an excellent setup for Bikepacking too!


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

Sweet! I've got to get a light for my bars. I've been active the last few years grooming some awesome fat biking trails at a local ski area. It's unique because there are some really fast DH runs. We did a few night rides there too. Enjoy the video! Night Fatbiking ride


----------



## Darnoc (Sep 20, 2017)

Better light than never!


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Count me in. Just bought a 6500 but my buddy needs one too!


----------



## porterrichie (Aug 20, 2009)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## porterrichie (Aug 20, 2009)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## porterrichie (Aug 20, 2009)

Winner winner / thx for the entry!


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

I was told there would be cake!


----------



## Schwim Dandy (Mar 30, 2013)

Night riding ftw! Been using Magishine for years.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Heck yeah!
=sParty


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Put me down for this nice lighting package!
Saddle up.


----------



## jannmayer (10 mo ago)

I would like to enter!


----------



## urbsuburb2017 (Sep 1, 2017)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


'Way cool lights! I'd love to win one!


----------



## OMGOrangeSi (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't have a light!! Therefore, I need this more than most...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I’ll take the MJ 906S for my Bosch powered ebike! Please! 🙏


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2011)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Yes please!


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd really like to replace my old Magicshine lights!


----------



## RideTheEast (10 mo ago)

Im in


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pick me


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

Would love to ride with these lights.


----------



## BrandenG (2 mo ago)

PICK ME!!!

I would love to win one of these bikes I just started writing after taking a year off in a year off. I don't currently have a light And it's getting darker earlier and earlier around here

PICK ME!!!


----------



## Goggles Pizano (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd love a new Magicshine light. It would greatly reduce the chances of me hitting a tree on my night rides.


----------



## jglampson (2 mo ago)

Looks like an interesting alternative to the other lights out there


----------



## chokopet (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


----------



## chokopet (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## chokopet (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I've doing night rides for years, I can say the MagicShine MJ-906 best light for night riding...but I can certainly use another one for my helmet or Fat Bike


----------



## Rocky Mountain Racer (Jun 6, 2014)

The lights look sweet!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm in! Need these.


----------



## zebediah (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Heck yeah I need a sweet light set up! My headlamp sucks lol


MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Heck ya I need a new light set up!!


----------



## James Dick (2 mo ago)

Living next to Carvins Cove VA requires a good set of lights for night riding. Always been impressed with Cree lights and these setups look awesome. Would love to try one.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

In


----------



## C-Notes (Mar 16, 2012)

i could surely use an upgrade now that it gets dark at 530pm.


----------



## Cdal1770 (Mar 20, 2019)

Pick me!


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

In for the win!!


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

MJ-872
Purchased oct. 2011
Photo: Dec 2011
Salsa SS.

still using this light today!
Got it from Geoman.


----------



## benlorenzo (May 14, 2006)

Magic shine is second to none.
I still have one and really like box (with magnetic lid) it came in 👍


----------



## NorcalGringo (4 mo ago)

I could really use some new lights!!!


----------



## dbarlow87 (2 mo ago)

Fall riding at night is the best. Gives a great challenge. Would love the opportunity to own these products.


----------



## bigdbronco (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, I am due for a new set of lights.


----------



## Lela's Dad (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd like a new set of Magicshine lights. I've been a satisfied MS user for over 10 years.


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

Never enough light during night rides!


----------



## Mr Smith PDX (Oct 9, 2011)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


More lights means more fun, more safety.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

My monteer is flickering....pick me!


----------



## neil_240 (Jan 2, 2010)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Winter night riding in the far north!









Sent from my SM-G990W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think it's time for the mod's to intervene and permanently close this thread.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Very cool, good luck to all

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I would love to try some new lights. I’ve had NiteRider Micro 900 and 1200, and currently running Outbound Evo DH package. No complaints, but I’m down to try and give opinions on anything! Let’s Goooooo


----------



## Raw Dawg (2 mo ago)

heck yeah!!


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

Light me up please!


----------



## mark674 (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks MTBR and Magicshine!


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

Winter is coming. Light me up!


----------



## Tweaq (Jul 15, 2011)

Meetup ride at Marshall Mesa during hunter's moon. I'm the one w/ the green tracer from my helmet light 
I can use a 8000!


----------



## thetoque (Mar 6, 2008)

I started riding with Magicshine 10 years ago. Here is a picture of a snowy night ride down Pseudo Tsuga in Squamish with a pair of MJ-816 on the bar, and a single MJ-808 on my helmet. Used a smaller set up for commuting home from daycare through the trails in the winter.


----------



## jekylljocky (Mar 26, 2013)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## jekylljocky (Mar 26, 2013)

It would be really great to receive one of these, please!


----------



## Tornadoes28 (2 mo ago)

Please please please I would love these lights.


----------



## Batthing13 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Sweet!


MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Jake From State Farm (Oct 1, 2021)

candles just dont cut it anymore
props for the giveaways and the opportunity!!


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

With kids that bike with me, I can always use another set of Magicshine lights.


----------



## becik (May 5, 2008)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I need to see the light !
thankmtbr and MS


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## big_stoke (Jun 5, 2018)

Yep


----------



## jess_h (Aug 22, 2021)

i would love a light setup! night riding would be a blast!!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes please


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

how am I gonna do this when I don't even have lights?


----------



## Yagi (Dec 24, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I could use a new light so I can give my son my old Ah Up...it's about 10 years old.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesch (2 mo ago)

A good set of night riding lights, hell yeah! Keep the stoke going as the sun goes down. Thx Magicshine


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Light me up!


----------



## enricofar7 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I'd love to use a Magishine bike light 😍


----------



## Lukeskybiker7 (Dec 14, 2017)

New lights would make our parking lot shishkabobing a lot brighter this winter 😄


----------



## Dzikrowerowy (2 mo ago)

I leave a tactical comment on the award.


----------



## babis.an (5 mo ago)

Me liky liky Magicshine!


----------



## ficoderi (2 mo ago)

Im planning buy a Monteer 6500, if it is free is better.


----------



## ficoderi (2 mo ago)

I newd this now.


----------



## tmedja (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Days are short. Magicshine would be a great upgrade to my bike 😊


----------



## Hellbiker78 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I wanna see and be seen this winter. 🔦


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

Love me some night riding!


----------



## Alexis Albornoz Labra (2 mo ago)

Mi Negra feliz estaría probando nuevas luces en sus recorridos por senderos de noche... Por ahora equipado con: #Seeme180 #mj900 #Seemee508 #mtbr #magicshine #magicshinelighting /

Mi feliz Black estaría probando nuevas luces en sus paseos nocturnos... Por ahora equipada con: #Seemee180 #mj900 #Seemee508 #mtbr #magicshine #magicshinelighting


----------



## chguss1973 (2 mo ago)

Bonjour, j'aimerais beaucoup gagner pour compléter ma pratique en VTT


----------



## 00andllo (2 mo ago)

Yeh Boi!!! 😎 🔦🔦🤞


----------



## yekoon (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Magic shine for the win!


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

w000ts!!!! Bring on the night!


----------



## Borgf15 (Jun 5, 2012)

I need to win this


----------



## BuzzinHornets (Sep 17, 2005)

Consider me in! I do most of my riding in the dark. Would love to see what 8000 lumen looks like.


----------



## Beardedbiggs (2 mo ago)

Yes please. I want pure daylight


----------



## krakus (2 mo ago)

cool!


----------



## Vasile Liviu (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Love magicshine rm 3000


----------



## mjyoung999 (2 mo ago)

Very interested, please consider me.


----------



## adp12345 (Nov 30, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


----------



## tjhspapa (Nov 29, 2010)

This is awesome. Thank you MTBR and MagicShine!


----------



## adp12345 (Nov 30, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


The System seems legit AF, yes please!


----------



## icydrogo (5 mo ago)

Magic Shine is top notch!


----------



## LPOH (Jan 13, 2021)

I could really use an upgrade!


----------



## badsneakers (Dec 12, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## PSpuza (Jun 6, 2009)

I’d love to start back night riding. I hear a time change is coming too!


----------



## cybtech (Aug 3, 2011)

I’ve been wanting to buy a Magicshine set for some years… Pick me 😊


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, please, and thank you. 🤞


----------



## rePhil (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm a random poster so maybe, just maybe it will be my lucky day.


----------



## gcody934 (5 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## greg_8170 (2 mo ago)

I would love to try out some decent lights this winter.. my cheap lights just packed in and can't afford to buy y a decent quality set right now


----------



## bowtie76 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sweet!

Would be super handy for late Fall NICA practices!


----------



## SteetDog (Jun 11, 2017)

Have had some great night rides, would be nice to have some great lights to use on them!


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

as the days get shorter riding in the light can become a challenge as we have filled ours days with the usual chores , night rides become the norm , SO lights have to be bright,long lasting and reliable. up here in bc. there is alot of night riders enjoying year round riding. i love it


----------



## AmpedRider7 (5 mo ago)

I would just love to win one of these sets, I've always been a little bit jealous of ppl who night ride and I'm very keen to start and what better way than with these products, please mtb god's bestow onto me this great opportunity 😜


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

I’ll bite, I can always use a better light


----------



## FoghornLegburn (Sep 3, 2008)

Perfect timing! It's about to be far too dark to ride after work so this would help me extend my weekday riding season!


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

I am due for some new Magic Shine lights.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

This great not only for mtb, but for commuting early before the sun comes up.



MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## philjvigil11 (5 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I want to win huh.


----------



## philjvigil11 (5 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Can we get an email with winners?


----------



## philjvigil11 (5 mo ago)

November 14 is my lucky number


----------



## Chrispy1974 (Aug 28, 2020)

With a serious lack of daylight after work these days, this would be awesome!


----------



## mamu.andriollo (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Hi ✅💓❤ I d like to win because I love bike


----------



## one lung (Feb 8, 2012)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Yes please!


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

I've done a couple of night rides in the rainforest but I broke my leg on my first group night ride!

This is me heading into the rainforest at night, alone!


----------



## MutterCervera (2 mo ago)

Quiero participar !!!


----------



## jmac481 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a Magicshine MJ-808U from 2013. Ready for an upgrade!


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

Awesome deal. Without night riding, I wouldn't get much in through the summer season in PHX!


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

Lovespicyfood said:


> Nice lights


I’ll take a set.


----------



## 97jeepjon (9 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Magicshine will never let you down.


----------



## Palapapapa (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, Please!


----------



## LarryMagoo (12 mo ago)

Gotta have a Helmet Light as well as a Bar-mounted Light to cover all areas!


----------



## william.snow (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I would be very excited to win any of the three prizes. Magicshine offers great products and customer service.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Always looking for a brighter light! Actually enjoy night riding, so an upgrade to my current system would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Singletrack828 (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes please!!!!!!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh man, I want to win this. 

Here’s me riding at night. My eyes are closed and that jersey makes me look fat, but it’s the only pic I had. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velonavia (Jan 7, 2022)

Yes please 🔦


----------



## Rowbearto (May 16, 2021)

I lead full moon night rides for Prescott Mountain Bike Alliance. Great fun. Here's a pic from our Hunter full moon ride. Have to have a brew after the ride. I could use some new lights as mine are getting a bit long in the tooth. Thanks!


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Those would help me get more photos like this guy from the other night


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

I would love to ride with Magicshine lights!


----------



## Kevlanks (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Magicshine is the best!


----------



## tom.o.prince (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Holllaaa yes please


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Replying to this post, enter me.


----------



## simon.lstrom (2 mo ago)

I would absolutely love this! My old battery pack is slowly dying away 😅


----------



## simon.lstrom (2 mo ago)

Yes please! My lights need an upgrade! Greetings from a dark Sweden


----------



## Vasile Liviu (2 mo ago)

Nice magicshine 3000


----------



## Ttrees (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 I've been running the mj 906s for the last year and it's transformed my night riding I love it.


----------



## eriwid86 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## eriwid86 (2 mo ago)

Very fun if I win this lights. 👍😊


----------



## Amaxwell (Aug 13, 2011)

taken during a recent early morning ride and caught the sun rise


----------



## Nosvatten (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Well i always wanted my nickname to be The Sun. So hit me up and i might actually achieve my dream.


----------



## Nosvatten (2 mo ago)

Well i’ve always wanted my nickname to be The sun. So hit me up and my dream might come true. 😊


----------



## Hemi345 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would love to upgrade my tired 'ol Cygolite


----------



## TorpedoBoy (2 mo ago)

Fringers crossed!! 🤞🍀🤞 Looking forward to night trail surfin'... BIG TIME!!! 🤘⭐


----------



## FatbikeDutch (2 mo ago)

Ooooh yes! Let there be lights!


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh, ooh, me, me. My birthday is coming up.


----------



## tnk45 (Jun 25, 2009)

In for the drawing.


----------



## niccodemure (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Very nice. Good luck to me


----------



## CharlieBravo (8 mo ago)

Cracking prizes, count me in! Still rocking some now retro niteriders


----------



## brendad0320 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Of course I want one, need it for the darker long days and nights.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

cheap lights suck


----------



## machoburrito (Jan 5, 2013)

let's gooo get some night miles woooo


----------



## curtis206 (6 mo ago)

These would be great for these early sunsets.


----------



## Yomoe (Nov 7, 2020)

I'd like to win a couple




MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## harbinger1964 (2 mo ago)

Man, it sure gets dark here in the desert southwest! Looking for a new light set up for 24 Hours of Old Pueblo........would love to be able to showcase it!


----------



## Captin Chain Smack (Feb 18, 2007)

18 Hours of Fruita ... lit.


----------



## Santoz_Rey (2 mo ago)

Yes, please 🙏🏼


----------



## richardfern18 (Dec 6, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I need some new lights, had mine for donkeys, keep buying cheap batteries..Ha!


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





harbinger1964 said:


> Man, it sure gets dark here in the desert southwest! Looking for a new light set up for 24 Hours of Old Pueblo........would love to be able to showcase it!


I'd love a light upgrade like this.


----------



## richardfern18 (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes Please.


----------



## stlMTBjunkie (Sep 16, 2009)

Oooooh Magicshine!!! I’m in need of a new night riding light!


----------



## timdvm (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes Please!


----------



## dallerj (Feb 6, 2019)

Can never have enough lights! Gimme!


----------



## Dylanbike1 (May 15, 2015)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Looks like some awesome mtb lights!


----------



## rocky_gnarsiano (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Been running magic shine for at least 12 years now. Great lights!


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

It would be great to win this!


----------



## AZ_Dave (Apr 20, 2006)

Love some new lights. Just realized I am using some home built units from 2010 still


----------



## imtnbke (Aug 8, 2003)

I suppose they'll be brighter than my Niterider from lo these many years ago.


----------



## byrner13 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


would love to win for my son, he rides at all times of the day/night and I am a worry wart, even if he is an adult! lol


----------



## Jake_1901 (2 mo ago)

Dark and dreary at 4:30 in the mountain shade, love to the the light shine.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Better than halogen.


----------



## Frank191 (Jun 23, 2019)

I would love to win And be able to bring more kids night riding!


----------



## dsulwer (Oct 24, 2011)

I was going to post a photo of my last night ride, but i didn't have proper lights and it was too dark. 

I sure could use some new lights. 

Thanks!




MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky_gnarsiano (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## G_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Let there be light! So I stop hitting trees


----------



## gregorysmorris333 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


----------



## drmoe21 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## mformain (2 mo ago)

I'm your winner!!


----------



## drmoe21 (2 mo ago)

boy i could really use one of those...thanks for the chance


----------



## SunshynV (2 mo ago)

This would be so useful! I'd love to win.


----------



## capewavedancer (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Please pick me!


----------



## cvacura (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


It would be fantastic to do some night riding. Here's hoping!


----------



## SloMoe68 (Oct 19, 2021)

Pick Me! Pick me! I want to start night riding and anything from Magicshine would be perfect! Thanks for the opportunity to win a product worth installing on my fatty.


----------



## armandete2 (9 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Today has been my first night ride of the season. It had been better with this magic Shine lights...


----------



## gcuti777 (2 mo ago)

I am still riding with an old HID light, not even LED. I would love to win one of these beauties!


----------



## gregorysmorris333 (2 mo ago)

I would love to win a magic shine package


----------



## benjammink (2 mo ago)

Just in time for winter riding. Yes please!


----------



## iamhans (Nov 13, 2019)

The batteries on my old lights are shot. Sign me up!


----------



## Luis Velez (Apr 27, 2021)

I need night lights


----------



## Jfbelisle (2 mo ago)

Would be great, it’s getting dark here !


----------



## bloaker (Feb 13, 2015)

A little more light never hurts!


----------



## stromberg99 (4 mo ago)

I'm in, please


----------



## adventurekiteboardin (Nov 27, 2021)

.dees are good odds.


----------



## bishopsmike (Mar 22, 2015)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


It is DEFINITELY night riding season up here in Ottawa, this light set would be sweet!


----------



## JMann (Mar 3, 2004)

Night Time is the Right time


----------



## smr5 (Jan 30, 2004)

This is my entry.


----------



## WhopperWithSteeze (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Just started riding in the dark this year for the first time.... having lights would probably help!


----------



## turbocat (Jun 24, 2009)

Sometimes, you have to switch off the lights to see the beauty - and then turn them on and shred down


----------



## moto461 (Sep 18, 2012)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## mEKamonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

Magic Shine light are really amazing, Love mine even if its an older unit. Need to get the GF one so we can both do night rides!


----------



## Jill ZB (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


. Thanks for the opportunity to win.


MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Rickrstewart (2 mo ago)

I need a new light and it would be great if it was as nice as these are.


----------



## wayde718 (2 mo ago)

Would love to win.


----------



## Thundering Turtle (2 mo ago)

First light and current light...Magicshine!


----------



## sean.sharpless (Nov 9, 2021)

Pick me! There is so much great riding around here!


----------



## ktfun (Mar 24, 2007)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Always need a better light!


----------



## sundog1959 (Feb 10, 2016)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Bright idea: pick me!


----------



## caverdude (Jun 14, 2008)

I could use a brighter light for spotting snakes during the night riding season in AZ!


----------



## nicomyth (Feb 15, 2019)

Come on baby, light my ride!


----------



## misti911 (2 mo ago)

I would love this!


----------



## yellow130 (Feb 20, 2021)

So interested. My local riding group has transitioned to night time rides... and i can't join


----------



## yellowzx (Feb 16, 2008)

I could use some new lights!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kitzeln19_816 (2 mo ago)

great lighting system.


----------



## kitzeln19_816 (2 mo ago)

needed for winter Fat Biking


----------



## carla (Nov 15, 2020)

This is exactly what I need, anyone of them will do. Better than the flashlight duck taped to the helmet. I have been hoping for a chance to get one! Is now the time?


----------



## mmillonida (2 mo ago)

I got crappy lights, these would be a 10x upgrade!


----------



## 7176 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## LinearR (2 mo ago)

I burn through a lot of lights in the winter


----------



## Goodmango (Nov 12, 2019)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Enter for contest please, I’m not a bat!


----------



## 7176 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Beautiful system. Extend my riding hours !


----------



## davidrichardson565 (Dec 6, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I'll take some lights!


----------



## sambo5919 (2 mo ago)

this would be great especially at this time of year when the days are so short


----------



## r083r7 (Apr 4, 2011)

13 hours in on a 14 hour day bikepacking ride. The desert is fun at night.


----------



## Nelsarm (2 mo ago)

Awesome prizes!
Thank you.


----------



## slhmtb (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes please!


----------



## ShokFlip (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes please


----------



## dsjc (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the chance Magicshine !


----------



## loparoj (3 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


----------



## crm62 (Oct 20, 2005)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## pdanhaus (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 I need a new set of lights!


----------



## pauljenkins30 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 I have the SeeMee rear light and it’s my favorite rear light. Would be thrilled to win any of the Magic shine lights!!


----------



## DC-land (Apr 5, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 This is the kit for real night riding. Night riders!!!! Bring on the cold, wet, but illuminated.


----------



## alcamipi (2 mo ago)

I love your lights!


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I don't just want one, I need one! My lights are OLD.


----------



## DC-land (Apr 5, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Bring on the cold and wet! Night riders!! This is the kit that is needed. Let’s go.


----------



## alcamipi (2 mo ago)

I love your lights!


----------



## ultrabasso (2 mo ago)

Oh Yea, I'd love to have a new updated light!!



MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Misterhee (2 mo ago)

My old Magic-shines are still working, but who doesn't want more lumens ? Light me up !


----------



## Edjen42 (Jan 9, 2018)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Count me in!


----------



## Johnny Dirt (Feb 17, 2009)

I’ve been using Magic Shine Lights for over a decade!! Hope I get an upgrade!🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## kangarugh (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


----------



## edinardo (2 mo ago)

I am ready to go for some night rides in the hot Las Vegas.


----------



## Fltrail (Jan 5, 2007)

I have NO lights so would really love to win these !


----------



## Edjen42 (Jan 9, 2018)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## mprobst (Apr 15, 2011)

I would like any of these


----------



## Daminator 83 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


You makes the shiniest lights and that’s what I likes about you.


----------



## Jeembo1 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





Fltrail said:


> I have NO lights so would really love to win these !


Need those bad!!


----------



## kangarugh (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dandy ride (Mar 16, 2009)

Well if I had lights I might actually try riding at night! Maybe...


----------



## sdsage (Mar 8, 2018)

I'll admit I haven't done a night ride in sometime, but a new lamp can be motivating. I bought my first MagicShine light in 2008 and still have it, along with a few others. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jayfr123 (2 mo ago)

Right, it's time to play chicken with the skunks and raccoons. Ah, dusk riding...


----------



## Fastjuan22 (2 mo ago)

Got to have it.


----------



## jcard14 (Oct 25, 2005)

Pick me!


----------



## SoIL57 (Jun 3, 2007)

I commute to work on the mountain and cross bikes. I love night trail rides too,


----------



## FrankZ58 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


This would definitely be an upgrade to my night riding.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I’m in.


----------



## missiledefense (Sep 27, 2011)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I'm in


----------



## Fred-da-trog2.0 (Aug 10, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


M


----------



## Osci (Oct 27, 2020)

Sweeeeet, ride on (at night)!


----------



## kangarugh (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Yup, these lights would be sick!


----------



## Portnerff (2 mo ago)

Lighting up early morning Fat tire rises in winter will be awesome.


----------



## NorthShoreJack (Apr 5, 2021)

I've been itching to start night riding as the days have gotten shorter - this would get me over the hump and into the saddle!




MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## outback5 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Chino_73 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


It would be enlightening to win this contest! Count me in!


----------



## lpxaudio (Jul 20, 2017)

Hoping to win! Just moved next to a trail that allows night riding.


----------



## erockem73 (2 mo ago)

Needing this for commuting.


----------



## bhongbastic_3596 (2 mo ago)

want one!


----------



## Fred-da-trog2.0 (Aug 10, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


The wife and I just used our Magicshines on the Trail of the Hiawatha in Idaho. The first tunnel was 1.5 miles long. We were thankful for good lighting.


----------



## bhongbastic_3596 (2 mo ago)

want one!


----------



## boogergreenglen (Aug 2, 2021)

I need some magic in my life!


----------



## jwwnomad (2 mo ago)

I do not have a photo, because I do not have a light. I need one LIKE this. Thank You


----------



## jwwnomad (2 mo ago)

I do not have any photos, because I do not have a light. I need one LIKE this. I hope to win. Thank You


----------



## Strawser! (2 mo ago)

I want one!


----------



## kkoeninger (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 *I would love to put these to use! 🚴 🏔 🌙 *


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Probably time to replace my 10+ year old Magicshine…


----------



## Klinger86 (Aug 20, 2007)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to get into night riding, I'm in!


----------



## RVM (Feb 8, 2004)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice lights! I'd like them!


----------



## Dtruss (2 mo ago)

I want one.


----------



## Dab818 (Nov 20, 2014)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I am getting out at night more frequently


----------



## imherefortheride (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for doing this. I need to light up the trails!


----------



## flying_dutchman (Mar 13, 2007)

Woohoo - super exciting and would love to try the new Magicshine lights!

Thanks!


----------



## Dab818 (Nov 20, 2014)

I am getting out at night more frequently


----------



## SuperBri (Feb 6, 2004)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## pmogish23 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


That is one amazing bike light. No excuse for not riding in the late evenings any more !!!


----------



## ensign1965 (Oct 18, 2021)

I'll take that!


----------



## afatty (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Yeah, everyone needs lights!


----------



## malicefox (Apr 21, 2013)

Ive always used niterider lights, would love to try something new, especially if i can hardwire it into my orbea rise!


----------



## willyboluda (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





krzysiekmz said:


> I started night riding with a set of Magicshine MJ-808's
> 
> Time for an upgrade!


----------



## chize (Jun 13, 2011)

pick me


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Oooh oooh! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## toneraa1269 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Yes !!! I don’t have a light for night riding…. This would be awesome to win!!!


----------



## johnkpleung (6 mo ago)

This would be perfect to see and help be seen during these dark and wet westcoast nights. Now if I can keep my fingertips and toes warm!


----------



## shebambops4830 (2 mo ago)

NH Hillbilly said:


> I want one!


pick me, please. it'll be able to get my flat butt out there riding and give it a much-needed lift!


----------



## firemanartw (2 mo ago)

Very nice. Super versatile


----------



## toneraa1269 (2 mo ago)

Yes !!!


----------



## Ordinarybikes (May 28, 2006)

I'm in need of a light upgrade!


----------



## elee3810 (2 mo ago)

I'm in!


----------



## Varial (Nov 11, 2020)

I was never on night ride..


----------



## willyboluda (2 mo ago)

I've been doing night nights for more than 15 years always with Magicshine and I continue blinding the poor rabbits with it.😅 I need the new Monteer 8000 V.2 with its wireless controller🙏🏼.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I totally need a light. My night light is failing. My friend heading into the bushes?


----------



## hsoto (Apr 26, 2018)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the opportunity to win a Magicshine kit!


----------



## ssorgs (Jan 17, 2007)

Ready to win!


----------



## elcarajo (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm going to need that kind of lighting to get back going this Fall!


----------



## gonebiking79 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Pretty pretty please


----------



## maryannecl (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Just what I need!!!


----------



## Mrjts39 (Apr 8, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


----------



## edwardfreeco (10 mo ago)

Ride amongst every Monday night with a great gro
















up of guys. Could use the upgrade.


----------



## AnneGBussell (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


What an amazing set of lights. Thank you MTBR for the opportunity to win them. 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## cmanningdesign (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Count me in, I’m on board for some nocturnal exploring.


----------



## Paul Bright (2 mo ago)

Love the magic shine if only.


MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Love these light ultimate set up if only.


----------



## kokomo22 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm in! Need a second light


----------



## Mrjts39 (Apr 8, 2021)

Would love to take up night riding.
More hours on bike=happy!!!


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

My favorite bike light that I purchased a few years ago is a Magicshine, so far a very good light.


----------



## DPCNC (Feb 28, 2018)

Sure would be great to be able to see the trails at night!


----------



## pansy (2 mo ago)

This would certainly make me feel a lot safer as it gets dark so much earlier.


----------



## deanb66 (2 mo ago)

These are amazing. So bright! They share would look nice on my bike!


----------



## mikethebike427 (2 mo ago)

Would love to light up the night here in Bella Vista AR with a new Magicshine Lighting System.


----------



## kazzycobird (2 mo ago)

I need a great light. Thanks.


----------



## kazzycobird (2 mo ago)

Need a great Light. Thanks. Super Contest


----------



## sley302 (Sep 18, 2016)

I would like to try riding at night.


----------



## GatoG (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


!!!


----------



## juhake (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, sir!


----------



## psycle-on (Mar 15, 2005)

I just received a new Magicshine today but certainly love to have another to make a full set!


----------



## bslamrock (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Nice stuff, wouldn’t mind some new lights.


----------



## bingoldsby (2 mo ago)

Pick me


----------



## cmon4day (May 16, 2007)

Add me to the list. I could sure use another handlebar light for night riding!!1


----------



## raenbowjones (2 mo ago)

Yes please! To win one of these would definitely dampen the pain of these days fading into darkness!


----------



## the_tubejockey (Jul 12, 2008)

I would love to win this seeing as I have no lights and daylight is gone at 5pm. I need to stay in race shape for next year.


----------



## Jamar (Sep 9, 2019)

Well yes, a Magicshine prize pack would be great. I'll be riding in the night from now until May anyway, I should have something to see where I'm going


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

👊


----------



## jptico06 (2 mo ago)

nice one


----------



## jptico06 (2 mo ago)

nice one


----------



## whiskey (Jan 5, 2009)

My best pic so far without a Magicshine Night Riding Light System


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Any love for a full time un-paid volunteer?


----------



## jimmiestjames (Apr 5, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I only recently tried night riding on the trails. It's a totally new experience and an absolute blast. I think I need a bell for the deer and foxes lol


----------



## j.kornman (2 mo ago)

I've been legit looking at Magicshine lights recently and wishing I could afford a set. Its gotten so dark lately I pulled out my cheapo lights and I have to say the batteries really let me down. Or one might say left me in the dark... I would be over the moon to win some new lights and keep the stoke riding into the night!


----------



## Kornchip (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd love some new Magicshine lights!


----------



## alanmoody44 (12 mo ago)

I want to start night riding, this would be perfect.


----------



## s1ngle3trackrules (Aug 14, 2008)

Sure, I'm in for a chance to win.


----------



## craiglapp81 (8 mo ago)

I would love these lights then my son can ride with me


----------



## wile e. coyote (Aug 21, 2010)

Magic shine has come a long way


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

If a pic is worth a thousand words, how much is a vid of me riding a night trail with my Magic Shine Allty 2000?


  






__
http://instagr.am/p/CWLFHZplMyB/

See more

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbJ8v8DPXxt/


----------



## garryhadfield (2 mo ago)

Shine a light!! what a great giveaway. I'd love some night ride sun.


----------



## rhartman18 (Jul 22, 2011)

I would love one to replace my old Magicsbine


----------



## rhartman18 (Jul 22, 2011)

Would like one to replace my old Magicshine. I’ve had for 10yrs


----------



## jonlrider (2 mo ago)

would love to win. Don't understand how they pick the winner, though. Ah well.....


----------



## balintgl10 (2 mo ago)

I’m in to win


----------



## Blue100 (2 mo ago)

Ready for night rides, so a new set of Magicshine lights would be just the ticket!


----------



## MountainBored (Aug 4, 2016)

I ride one a week every evening, most all year long. Night riding takes a "normal" trail and makes it interesting again, sometimes even a little spooky!! I love night riding and want to win these lights!!


----------



## bluerubberballs (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Stoked to get out riding!


----------



## alxmza (2 mo ago)

Count me in for a Magicshine


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

Very cool of y’all to do this.


----------



## crshnbrn969 (2 mo ago)

Would love to get some night rides in on the new bike.


----------



## brianp79 (2 mo ago)

Pick me, pick me.


----------



## brianp79 (2 mo ago)

Pick me, pick me.


----------



## raysaunders1 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Would love to be a safer evening rider!


----------



## JDUBku (Aug 27, 2015)

Perfect night!


----------



## iduckett (Dec 18, 2017)

In for a light


----------



## MoparPunk (2 mo ago)

Looks like some awesome lights. I need some. The ones I’ve got are almost useless.


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here’s my night riding photos…


----------



## kettlebell (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## bmush22 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I enjoy my night rides.


----------



## WasabiDragon (2 mo ago)

Nothing is 'Free', but hey I'm in


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

Down for a chance to win, been a customer since the 1st gen.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

I like night rides, so I’m in.


----------



## afroc (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes please!


----------



## High Rouleur (Mar 10, 2004)

I’d love to win one! These are fantastic!


----------



## Lorax-007 (2 mo ago)

Magic


----------



## acidlung (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks like a pretty sweet prize package


----------



## John Nolan (May 8, 2020)

I could use this in the long dark Canadian winter!


----------



## rsplodge (Aug 19, 2019)

Would love to win. Only have one of your cheaper lights right now, but it works well. 



MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## TW2NDAD (Sep 22, 2011)

I’ll take all 3!


----------



## NordicNorm (Jul 25, 2014)

I want this.


----------



## pedaldammit (Dec 10, 2019)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to upgrading my light system this season!


----------



## Camphill (Nov 10, 2014)

My buddy has Magicshine and keeps bragging about it. He says it turns night into day .
I'd like t find out!


----------



## KIWI321 (Jul 6, 2009)

Night riding is the best if you have the best riding lights and when there are free is even better.


----------



## witchbroom (Jun 11, 2020)

Let there be light.


----------



## warpdwhim (Sep 14, 2020)

Great lights, would love more!


----------



## TimoNZ79 (2 mo ago)

Some Magicshine light trails, Gisborne NZ


----------



## Alan DP (2 mo ago)

Although it sounds strange, I want to win the third prize, I am a city cyclist (in Mexico City) and it would be very useful for me.


----------



## thorny17 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes please super nice lights


----------



## sooleachong (2 mo ago)

Nice & reliable bike lights


----------



## pacittomauro (2 mo ago)

Magicshine is awesome...gimme more


----------



## Rodo77li (2 mo ago)

Magicshine la mejor opción en seguridad para rodar por la ciudad y en la ruta, una rodar nocturna sin mis luces ni pensarlo .. la mejor opción y gran calidad

Magicshine the best option in safety to shoot around the city and on the road, a night shoot without my lights or thinking about it... the best option and great quality


----------



## jmcars (2 mo ago)

ME2000을 사용하고 있으며 매우 만족합니다. 내 앞을 밝히기 위해 하나 더 필요합니다


----------



## kenszeplaki (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I have the 8000 with the remote. It is bright enough on my bars that I don't need a helmet light. The remote is great for turning up and down. Best light yet for me.


----------



## Hedgecutter (2 mo ago)

Would love to light-up the trails with *Magicshine*


----------



## john61868 (2 mo ago)

Cool Would love to win!


----------



## alessandro.debarbier (2 mo ago)

Yeahhh!! I want to win!! I have now a 902 series, excellent so far.!

Here mi picture:


----------



## Rodo77li (2 mo ago)

Magicshine la mejor opción en seguridad para rodar por la ciudad y en la ruta, una rodar nocturna sin mis luces ni pensarlo .. la mejor opción y gran calidad 

Magicshine the best option in safety to shoot around the city and on the road, a night shoot without my lights or thinking about it... the best option and great quality


----------



## HOLSHOT59 (Jun 23, 2015)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I want to win


----------



## Midwest_mtnbkr (2 mo ago)

Love Magicshine!


----------



## killianmiles5 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 That would look cool on my Moots!


----------



## Hobble23 (2 mo ago)

This piece of kit would certainly enable riding in the dark a breeze


----------



## futron (Mar 23, 2011)

Woohoo


----------



## TrailMako (2 mo ago)

Heck yeah! A bit of MagicShine magic will make night like day


----------



## Sesh-on (Mar 31, 2021)

Would love an upgrade. My RN3500 and RN1500 are still running great but would love some added power!!


----------



## aaronlloyd (Mar 24, 2019)

Love my monteer in woodstock on


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

A little view of the Golden Gate Bridge, night riding in the Marin Headlands. Here we go!!!! And the winner is…..me 😂


----------



## carlgordon12 (2 mo ago)

This would be awesome. Been eyeing up the Magicshine lights for a while now, they look really good.


----------



## The Spine (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## stump5620000 (2 mo ago)

love to win a light for bike never won anything for bikes before


----------



## Cass-Hole23 (Nov 13, 2017)

I would to win some new lights please and thanks!


----------



## koday7575 (2 mo ago)

Love my Magicshine and would love to win the Monteer 8000 beast!


----------



## bikesforpeace (Mar 7, 2004)

I still have a Blackburn light from early 2000s with Chinese replacement battery pack I had to solder in. It works.


----------



## Samuraioodon (3 mo ago)

Never owned one but have been eyeing for a while. This would be madness! Good luck y'all 👍


----------



## TedCadigan (2 mo ago)

I have one MagicShine now, and it lights up my nights!


----------



## Steve-E (2 mo ago)

Magic shine make some great lights, would be even greater if I won one!


----------



## maaakaaa (May 29, 2012)

I’d love to win and extend my riding days


----------



## stanleyng (Mar 31, 2008)

No such thing as too much light, i'm in please!


----------



## hpcbmw (May 21, 2008)

Sweet setup- I want one!


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

I’ve been hunting for a new light setup and have now moved this to the top of the list. Thanks and Happy Trails!!


----------



## zracing (Apr 28, 2009)

light it up!


----------



## Joebar (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes please.


----------



## samgottesman (Dec 15, 2016)

Pick me, pick me!


----------



## EnduroDad2k (Jul 25, 2021)

Digging my Magicshine ME 2000 in the Nor-Cal redwoods.


----------



## lgreen67 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I'm a coach for a high school mountain bike team. It would be great to win, our kids are always needing lights. Pick Me!


----------



## BikesOverBtches (2 mo ago)

I need a little light in my life


----------



## JJJ_MT (2 mo ago)

These lights look awesome!!


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hell yes, i need this! Been usung the same lights for 10 years and buying replacement batteries when needed. Time for a refresh!


----------



## WVRocks! (2 mo ago)

Heck yeah! I need a new light!


----------



## RAW1 (2 mo ago)

Magicshine are the bom hope I win some.


----------



## lxadtz33 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm all in!!


----------



## jaablake (2 mo ago)

Those will brighten up my ride


----------



## thewoodjedi (5 mo ago)

i love that that you can run it of an auxiliary battery if needed! should you stay out riding a little later/longer than your planned ride! Who doesn't?


----------



## carlobassig (2 mo ago)

To more night rides!


----------



## jaablake (2 mo ago)

Those will brighten up my ride


----------



## jms83 (6 mo ago)

Sign me up, win a light, THEN I can post pictures!


----------



## wd29 (2 mo ago)

Great offer...best of luck to all.


----------



## dswell100 (2 mo ago)

Hi Guys i have the Allty 2000 for my roadie, love it, use all the time
but bummer I dont have a good light for the MTB, here's my pic on a MTB ride


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Night riding since 1984, when a 2.4w halogen was “powerful”


----------



## usedbike_70 (2 mo ago)

Night rides await - need more Lumens!


----------



## bliebow1234 (2 mo ago)

Great lights! Long time customer!


----------



## dmccloney (Apr 4, 2010)

I need new lights


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd love to actually win something!

-Garry


----------



## mbrennan22 (2 mo ago)

NH Hillbilly said:


> I want one!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


If it is free, it is for me.


----------



## agnepp (2 mo ago)

I am about to purchase my first Magicshine light. Worth a shot.


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd love to be able to start night riding again.


----------



## chileconqueso (Apr 23, 2015)

6500 lumens? That’s a lot.


----------



## edbenton (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm pretty well setup with a stellar monteer 8000 and OG mj-906 combo, but a spare set for a friend would be a nice bonus!!!


----------



## Magic Migo (2 mo ago)

Love riding at night.
Looks like it’s time to upgrade to Magicshine!!!


----------



## LeeK (Mar 7, 2007)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Still riding with the original magicshine, would love to upgrade to the new lights.


----------



## Reklaw (2 mo ago)

Night riding is the best! Would love some new lights!
Cool contest, thanks!


----------



## dan23 (Feb 24, 2006)

Love this stuff. Hoping to order up a bar and helmet light set from these guys.


----------



## Crashrpl (2 mo ago)

I would love to win. Upgrade my RN3000. Love my Magicshine lights.


----------



## a_kwalters (2 mo ago)

Incredible lights. Any of them would make nighttime rides safer and more enjoyable.


----------



## jds12 (2 mo ago)

These lights look very nice. I'd love to see them on the trails at night.


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah night riding!


----------



## xhx (Jul 10, 2008)

Can never have too many lights.


----------



## Radio Guy (Oct 16, 2021)

I love Magicshine Lights! I am still riding with my Mj-808 and Mj-816


----------



## thattallguy (Feb 4, 2012)

Pick me!


----------



## venqin (2 mo ago)

The Best Mountain Bike Lights for Night Riding !!!!


----------



## Jackrabbit49er (Oct 17, 2007)

Love to have this set-up


----------



## zrymland (May 22, 2006)

I sure need some new lights, still running old HIDs with batteries that barely last. Would love a pair of MagicShine lights.


----------



## randaline (Jun 25, 2011)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I am very interested in trying out the Magicshine Headlamps, it would greatly improve my nightriding ability! Thanks [email protected]


----------



## mgionta (6 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## mgionta (6 mo ago)

i see dead people


----------



## BBing01 (2 mo ago)

New lights please!


----------



## lee chang kyu (2 mo ago)

I love me2000


----------



## ransogg (2 mo ago)




----------



## lee chang kyu (2 mo ago)

I love me2000


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 20, 2007)

These are lit


----------



## byronnnnn (2 mo ago)

I too would appreciate winning.


----------



## nichb (Apr 8, 2021)

Regular night-rider, this would be a great upgrade.


----------



## Bikes4fun! (Sep 15, 2021)

Send it, I'll use it.


----------



## Jrfresh007 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Yes please, battery won't recharge so it could come in handy.


----------



## MTBTruckee (Oct 17, 2010)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Yes please. I could really use some new lights.


----------



## Sawyer ss (Sep 16, 2011)

So rad that new lights are brighter, lighter and cheaper. I want one!


----------



## way9e000 (2 mo ago)

These lights look awesome. I'd love some for night riding through our winter here.


----------



## millhouse1313 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Those look so much better than the lights I have. I can see myself on some epic snow fatbike night rides


----------



## tassieviking61 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I've been using Magicshine lights for almost 2 decades now and have always found each product works well and lasts too.


----------



## RideOn406 (2 mo ago)

I need these during Daylight Saving. I want to be daylight spreading!


----------



## scottgram (2 mo ago)

Magicshine brightens up my rides


----------



## John T (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## ballisticpantz (2 mo ago)

Heading up the Fisherman's Trail towards Seymour. Lights are older MagicShine MJs 2x on the bar. Would love to only have one light on the bar....


----------



## granadas_pt (2 mo ago)

I need more lights for my night rides!!!


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

Want


----------



## jones.adam (2 mo ago)

I love my RN3000, hoping for a 4500 light next.


----------



## Jaamex (2 mo ago)

Of course I want to win. Who wouldn't?
It's quite dark here in Finland this time of year.


----------



## jones.adam (2 mo ago)

Yes please


----------



## rwallacemgd (2 mo ago)

I could really use a set of lights seeing as I don't have any (unfortunately can't afford them), thanks for the opportunity to win some.


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Gimme Gimme. Please.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Enter me please.


----------



## sheri.schrock (2 mo ago)

Thank you so much MTBR and Magicshine! Would be AWESOME to light up my night ride with these!


----------



## Enzyme80 (May 2, 2010)

Let's go! Would love to do some night riding!


----------



## Runnings69 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Since it is dark for most of the day here in Norway, to win these lights would really brighten up my day.


----------



## mis11 (2 mo ago)

Make my early morning ride dreams become a reality. Let’s go!


----------



## Phoenix65 (2 mo ago)

That sounds good. Iam looking for some lights that will get me through 2 nights in a row, and yeah, I'm in for the win


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

Can see the old "magic" on the handlebar.


----------



## Matt_t (2 mo ago)

One of the best lights I've used by far!


----------



## Braxster (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## sponge_man69 (Oct 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## endurofit (Aug 3, 2005)

Gifted an RN3000 last Christmas. I'd love another one! WOOT


----------



## lengyellmeister (12 mo ago)

Great packs


----------



## gellewig (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Magicshine great lights.


----------



## crunkle (3 mo ago)

Less than 8 hrs of sunlight and dropping fast..


----------



## Noskos (2 mo ago)

Yes please. Just in time for winter night rides


----------



## cubbyfan71 (2 mo ago)

Heck yeah!


----------



## ctmate (2 mo ago)

MagicShine Rules!


----------



## rityreman (2 mo ago)

Simply the BEST 👍


----------



## Xandr (Apr 1, 2014)

Want to win one


----------



## Maurice Lui (2 mo ago)

Wow, right on time. Have been looking for a light set for over night riding.


----------



## gfranklinphoto (2 mo ago)

Count me in please! These would be great to have!

Thanks!
Gary





​


----------



## Bucman (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## mohanish.birje (2 mo ago)

Looks awesome, i m sure these all are quality products.


----------



## schmidtgedebjerg (2 mo ago)

I have a RAY 1600 and with its finesse it is great in the city. If I'm lucky enough to win, my wife will have her bike light upgraded. She cycles 6.5 km through the forest on her way to the kindergarten


----------



## Cadatraz (2 mo ago)

Would love to turn night into this


----------



## Harald Joa (2 mo ago)

I love riding early in the morning, and with a Magicshine light it's easy to see everything.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Nice, would love some bright lights!


----------



## NightrideBossJay (2 mo ago)

Nice This is Good. Magicshine is the best bike light brand.


----------



## rekroth (2 mo ago)

Dang! I could use a set of these.


----------



## macariemarius0 (2 mo ago)

I have a mj 818 and I also want a strong front light!


----------



## tvtimvoss (11 mo ago)

I want one aswell! Nightriding is so much fun, exploring the old trails in new light!

*Send it!

Tim*


----------



## snaiperskaja (5 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Anyone with any sense will be replying to this message. This is the Rolls Royce of bike light producers and the name is a guarantee of quality in its own right.


----------



## uzuls.lv (2 mo ago)

*Ride into the sunset with Magicshine!*


----------



## drumit89 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Need a light set for an upcoming 24hr race!


----------



## uzuls.lv (2 mo ago)

*Always strive for the best - Magicshine!*


----------



## Miclin (Jan 12, 2014)

Fingers crossed


----------



## demme1991 (2 mo ago)

Oh how I would love to win such a Kit to shred some Dolomites trails at night and also to get me safe to work and back home
I'd need to retire my poor little front light


----------



## welshtro (May 25, 2018)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


These lights are the dogs !;! So bright in the Welsh winter !!!


----------



## henkinyagil (2 mo ago)

Still using MJ-872 lights. Great, but would be happy for more power.


----------



## maniek79 (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## edhook_ (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 I’d love some night riding lights, would allow me to get out riding even more during these gloomy dark winter days!


----------



## peterbengtssonfiskar (2 mo ago)

Send it to me.


----------



## SimonSLO (11 mo ago)

Magicshine gives a magic light!


----------



## edhook_ (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I would love some night riding lights, would allow me to get out on the bike even more this winter!


----------



## aheimli (2 mo ago)

Yes I would like to win!


----------



## Riderwalker (2 mo ago)

Since I participate I will leave a useful comment for the rest of the users. I am a user of magicshine lights, almost by chance, I am also an enthusiast of night routes and thanks to the wonderful magicshine products I get to enjoy even more with my friends and followers of night routes. magicshine lights are amazing, not only because of the power but because of how well they distribute the light in a natural way and how well made their brackets and fixings are. I definitely recommend them.


----------



## Peekee R (2 mo ago)

Hopefully an upgrade


----------



## n.bjork89 (2 mo ago)

You can never have too much light when you ride in the pich black forests of northen Sweden!


----------



## gav.ben (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


This is what I need to get those tricky veloviewer tiles.......


----------



## Spender872 (2 mo ago)

This would be a massive upgrade to my current eBay lights!


----------



## Paraferee (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Wow. I need one! 🤞


----------



## everhar (2 mo ago)

It would be nice to see a Magicshine on my bike.


----------



## Martyn Stott (2 mo ago)

love t0 win


----------



## simon.mooney73 (2 mo ago)

Sign me up. Love night riding. Love my current magicshine set up.


----------



## simon.mooney73 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Sign me up for the win


----------



## ellOlle (2 mo ago)

Winter is coming, I need some lights! 😎


----------



## GeriK (Aug 29, 2021)

Nice lights.


----------



## martinpodvesky (2 mo ago)

I'd love to try one!


----------



## shropshire_mtbr (2 mo ago)

Would love to know if the 906S is now compatible with the Bosch Performance CX Gen 4 motor as it wasn't last time I tried and had to swap for another light. Would be great to be able to run 4500L off the motor.


----------



## Garry87w (2 mo ago)

What an illuminating post!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

~insert light pun here~


----------



## cristi.a (Jul 13, 2016)

New bike, new light! Thank you!


----------



## pecko (May 13, 2009)

Magicshaine lights are really great and affordable. I've had two for 15 years and they still work !


----------



## luismark (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 I want one thanks Luis Marques Portugal


----------



## Tenere Guy (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


If you want to see this Lights in action at night in the dessert on a Yamaha Tenere seen from a drone than choose me - I will do it! Love that lights on my Head Gear allready )


----------



## MartinG13 (2 mo ago)

Hello MTBR, Magicshine products are great, I wish I could have one of them.

Thank you
MG


----------



## klaudiop (Nov 25, 2020)

I also want to make day in night please!

btw: already a Magicshine RN1500 user, and love it!


----------



## mklostergaard (2 mo ago)

I would like that setup.


----------



## aniaswirkowicz (6 mo ago)




----------



## mkereszty (2 mo ago)

Night-riding could start, thanks for the chance!


----------



## alejandrobraza (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Magicshine lights are my go to option for a night ride. It would be a pleasure to have more of them.


----------



## pedrojjimenezl (2 mo ago)

This ligth arr perfect for my night riding in Sweddish dark nigth


----------



## Ga.B (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Yes please !


----------



## mariussordal26 (2 mo ago)

Oh yes, i need one of these. 
Would be perfect in the wet and cold winter of western Norway.


----------



## ekgbock (2 mo ago)

I want me some lights


----------



## ocallpk (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 That would be an awesome prize...I mainly do my MTBing at night due to 5 kids and shiftwork, be an amazing upgrade from my cleanskin light😎👌


----------



## sat.nav79 (2 mo ago)

Yes please, then I can go night riding 🤙😜


----------



## BenjiBlobs (2 mo ago)

Go on then! I’ll throw my hat in the ring. I’d love a light upgrade!


----------



## eugenebd (Oct 12, 2013)

i need these in my life, light me up


----------



## Stu Watson (2 mo ago)

The best way to light up the trail and keep riding all year round 🚲👍🏻💪


----------



## jdhansom (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


All over this.....lights this way pls!


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

Well this is one way to drum up some new users and wake up some old ghost accounts. Funny to see ten year old profiles with one post.


----------



## teethgrinder (Sep 25, 2015)

Brilliant lights. Would love a cable-free 8000 lumen light!


----------



## beardo70s (May 13, 2011)

blinding!


----------



## Paytonkb (2 mo ago)

I am all in 🤞


----------



## DuncanDoughnuts (2 mo ago)

If I won I would give my old lights to someone who it interested in night riding then id have someone to ride with at night.


----------



## beartraps (4 mo ago)

Do the make an adaptive version that points down when I wheelie?


----------



## LadyzGotLegz (2 mo ago)

Yes, please and thank you in advance.


----------



## Kwerty1969 (2 mo ago)

I am in it to win it. You never know. Please shine your magic light this way!


----------



## landersstucco (2 mo ago)

These new lights look awesome.I have an old magicshjine light that still works.


----------



## 5imonD (2 mo ago)

Pick me my dudes, 
it is just the start of winter here in England, so most of my riding over the next few months will be done at night.
stay safe peoples


----------



## keithcram65 (2 mo ago)

This time of year is all night riding for me. New magic shines would be awesome.


----------



## paul157 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am in for this, I am always searching for a new light setup. Having one of these would satisfy my desire.


----------



## JerseyJohn (2 mo ago)

This was my original 1800. Still works great, I have since upgraded. Love Magicshine!


----------



## Bing Crosley (2 mo ago)

Yup, newbie here for some free M.S. (just being honest)! Really could use any of the offered for my commuter setup.


----------



## yearroundfattie (2 mo ago)

Sign me up! Pretty happy with my 900S and Ray 2600, but have been thinking about going bigger.


----------



## Sabatino (2 mo ago)

I used to ride with Lupine lights (I'm from Germany) but if I could win this lumen giant I would be very happy!


----------



## Brianc7763 (2 mo ago)

Badly need a magic shine for the night riding in Ireland 🇮🇪. Just got my first one and they make it so much better. Go magic shine


----------



## mcasta.secondary (2 mo ago)

I have two Magicshine front lamps, and I love them. I can explore the forest at night, and meet the wildlife. But, man, more light is still needed!


----------



## Vihor (4 mo ago)

Very happy with my MJ906. Would like to add more Magicshine on the trails.


----------



## MagicMax (2 mo ago)

Looks amazing, far better than the rubbish cheap little strap on lights I have now. I'd much rather use these and feel safe and be able to see at night.


----------



## RichSPK (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...












What a great giveaway! I love to see at night!


----------



## vanschie.jasper (2 mo ago)

I would love to win a set. My current lights are not always sufficient so I am looking for a serious upgrade to ride in the woods, dunes and on the beach


----------



## Andrew G (Dec 17, 2018)

*


MTBR_NEWS said:



Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!

To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.

The fine print: This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14.

Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages!

Click to expand...

*


MTBR_NEWS said:


> *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)*
> _*
> View attachment 2007394
> *_​*Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.*
> ...


*


MTBR_NEWS said:



Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!

To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.

The fine print: This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14.

Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages!

Click to expand...

*


MTBR_NEWS said:


> *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)*
> _*
> View attachment 2007394
> *_​*Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.*
> ...



*Magicshine lights look awesome and I’d like to win one. *


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Super cool (and bright!)....thanks MagicShine!


----------



## walljf3 (2 mo ago)

Count me in.


----------



## walljf3 (2 mo ago)

Count me in.


----------



## shazabella47 (2 mo ago)

id love to win this for my partner,since he got hit by a car at night ive started worrying everytime he goes out riding his bike


----------



## Dirt Demon (Feb 10, 2012)

OK it's time to light up the night


----------



## notMurray (Jan 18, 2004)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Den_iis (2 mo ago)

Already have one headlamp, work great for the ski and bike


----------



## jroper74 (Nov 19, 2021)

So this would be sweet to win.


----------



## Bike Bash (2 mo ago)

I would love to have any of these fantastic prizes.
Knowing how good a product magicshine lights are being a 2+ year user of their allty 2000 light which has never let me down with its superb Briteness and battery life which I have never run out of on any of my night time jaunts through the woods and trails on my hybrid, yes I said hybrid bike.
I could not be more confident when I go out with the magicshine light which also blows away my friends lights in every aspect.


----------



## dminton (2 mo ago)

In it to win it.


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

Starting this weekend it's going to be dark after work, so I'm in!


----------



## Bactrianbiker (2 mo ago)

Light up my night! Can’t wait to get out there with so many lumens.


----------



## GgBb (2 mo ago)

Perfect lights for the incoming winter!


----------



## vdubois2644 (2 mo ago)

Love the nite rides!


----------



## GSiepker (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Yes please!! Great lights!!


----------



## dottmicalis (2 mo ago)

This is a reply to this post!


----------



## Dead205 (2 mo ago)

mpowers said:


> Well yeah, I want to win! Still have a very old set of magicshine.


I have the Magicshine 1000 and would love these as an upgrade- get me out at night!!!!


----------



## rubixcube (Mar 16, 2009)

This would be a superb kit for night trail riding on Sur-Ron bikes. Hope I win! Even if I don't, I'll probably purchase the Monteer.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Magic Shine!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mamuschett (2 mo ago)

Love my Magicshine. Amazing lights. My partner needs these!


----------



## angryoldman (Jun 15, 2015)

All in it, to win it. Even the losers get lucky some times.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Hard to tell where the trail even goes with my OG Magic Shine, Definitely need an upgrade!


----------



## johnkradburn (2 mo ago)

Cor shine a light . What's not to like chance to win some fine lites!


----------



## johnkradburn (2 mo ago)

Cor shine a light. What's not to like .Chance to win some new shineys.


----------



## A.Argo (6 mo ago)

I’m in!


----------



## christian65williams (2 mo ago)

Having owned many sets of Magicshine lights I can't recommend them highly enough, great products, great price and good warranty.


----------



## johnkane67 (2 mo ago)

Oh, great prizes. Light up these coming wintery nights.


----------



## gtmccallum (2 mo ago)

I could use one of these!


----------



## gleetrevino (Aug 28, 2014)

I want to night RIDE!!!!


----------



## Bditty (9 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I'd take one!


----------



## JulianBuchynski614 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow super impressed by the Lumen output of Magicshine lights. Please light up my night! I'd post a pic but need lights!


----------



## AlejandroPadilla (2 mo ago)

I love Magicshine!


----------



## TheManxman (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Hell yes please !!!! It’s dark here in the Isle of Man ….. send me the lights 💡💡💡


----------



## weemanupnorth (2 mo ago)

With the dark nights really drawing in, I could do with some light in my life...


----------



## Crease (May 25, 2016)

Light me up


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

Pick me!


----------



## Rascal93 (2 mo ago)

Wouldn’t mind a extra set of lights. Always have that friend that need to borrow some lights!!!


----------



## constantinos156 (2 mo ago)

I have been wishing for a Monteer 8000s v2 since a while now. Thank you Magicshine


----------



## rotorbaru (Mar 23, 2011)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I could always use more light!


----------



## speedisgood22 (Nov 23, 2021)

I haven't ridden at night in a few years since my really old light quit. I would love to win this package !!


----------



## brian.e.rood1 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Night Rider phase activated!!


----------



## brian.e.rood1 (2 mo ago)

Night Rider phase....activated!


----------



## Darace (2 mo ago)

Just purchased magic shine Ms- 9030


----------



## aquaearl (Jun 2, 2007)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 I could use some new lumens! Still riding an older MS set, pretty happy with it!


----------



## aquaearl (Jun 2, 2007)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## zdenek.dolezel (Nov 23, 2021)

YES!! I need change my old magic shine! I want new * Magicshine Night Riding Light System! *


----------



## Bristoldk (Dec 5, 2017)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


They look great. If I win it would mean that I would actually be able to see the trail during my night riding adventures.


----------



## dirkhorne (2 mo ago)

I would like to win a new light so I can use it as a prize for one of the students on the NICA team I coach!


----------



## Larry Forest Guy (2 mo ago)

I’m in need of some better lighting for the long dark winter up here. Love the night riding thing!!


----------



## dirkhorne (2 mo ago)

I would like to win a light so I can use it as a prize for one of the student athletes on the NICA team I coach!


----------



## Zornitta (May 16, 2013)

There are nights here, it will be useful.


----------



## Raife (2 mo ago)

Quality products light years ahead of the rest.


----------



## jenihu (2 mo ago)

It would be so nice to get new lights that actually works all the time


----------



## Vissile (Jul 15, 2008)

In for the contest.


----------



## justinkepley75 (2 mo ago)

I need an upgrade!


----------



## Tarsanne (2 mo ago)

Light my night!


----------



## Impaler58 (2 mo ago)

Help, I can't see in the dark


----------



## s279 (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to win!


----------



## gobriango (May 3, 2006)

Would love to see at night, I'm in.


----------



## tmikeda73 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I'd love to win and start doing some night rides, here in Texas it gets too hot during the day


----------



## alexcor (2 mo ago)

hello!


----------



## 1le2ac3lo (2 mo ago)

Very Good... LIGHT!!!!!


----------



## adinar (Jan 20, 2012)

Who couldn't use some lights? Night riding is the best! I think I started out with some Magicshine lights way back when.


----------



## Barc2703 (2 mo ago)

Hell yeah, sweet new lights to ride fatties all winter. More light = more stoke


----------



## MikeDee44 (2 mo ago)

I'm in!


----------



## mlekic0m (2 mo ago)

Personally, I find night riding less challenging... I am amazed what I was able to go thru when riding same trails in day light... 😜


----------



## brianpod (2 mo ago)

Winter is upon us-nights are long and days are short. Thank you Magicshine!


----------



## MDHoover (Apr 11, 2017)

Rad! Can’t wait to part the darkness!


----------



## betorac (Oct 17, 2012)

Just let me know when you need my shipping address LOL


----------



## GregRA (2 mo ago)

Magishine light are really good, I own tail light Seeme200. I like it very much for the brake light feature. I would be happy with another good light for the front


----------



## swierfirerescue (2 mo ago)

_Light the night sky so I can Fly!!!_ Thank you!


----------



## edummann123 (2 mo ago)

I would love to start riding at night!


----------



## jcaiii (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes Please!


----------



## rookietl (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Oh please light my way!!


----------



## mitchelldave09 (2 mo ago)

I need some new lights for riding through the winter up here in Montreal!


----------



## mattyb83 (Sep 26, 2017)

already have one 906s, I'm down for another!


----------



## Galbyrider (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





bcriverjunky said:


> Good luck everyone.


I’ve had the same Magicshine light for 8 years!! I could use a new set for sure. Still going strong. Enter me for some ones!!!


----------



## klatekin (Oct 13, 2017)

Pick me!


----------



## s4442jlp (Sep 17, 2018)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


In for the win


----------



## wowf (May 14, 2018)

ILLUMINATION!!!! (Shouted in my best minions accent)


----------



## Landyk (Nov 17, 2020)

oh my god! wanna this!


----------



## darrenhirschey (3 mo ago)

Bought cheap Chinese before and I got what I paid for. Won't even charge now.


----------



## ToMoDim (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Either one is fine


----------



## jm.galland (2 mo ago)

Hi! I ride 6 - 8 hours per week in night time. Love Magicshine products. @jm.galland


----------



## Jim_D. (May 5, 2011)

Count me in. It's dark in the desert.


----------



## felipex25596 (2 mo ago)

I would love to win since I am without lights, my bike was stolen with them, they were from magicshine and i loved them.

Good night rides for everyone.


----------



## kood (2 mo ago)

i hope i have a bright future ahead of me


----------



## Lcoiro (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


From Mexico to the world. Mr. MagicShiner. Please pick me.


----------



## Chris Parmelee (2 mo ago)

The Future is so bright with Magicshine!!


----------



## AFW (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## RBruncati (2 mo ago)

Could definitely use a lighting upgrade.


----------



## JP Marineau (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I love my Magicshine MJ-906S!


----------



## motoxno53 (4 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...



Amazing... love your products and your support!


----------



## T.Drolet (2 mo ago)

Count me in! Magicshine is the best for night riding!


----------



## migueld38 (2 mo ago)

I started night riding cause wife complained I was getting to dark😅. I love it and using my 1500 luminance old light and battery for over 5yrs. I ride 2 3 days a week 2 at night 1 to 2 hrs ride, brothers use magicshine cause i recommendedto them. *Magicshine #1*


----------



## truji0218 (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, Please enter me into the contest, just participated in my 1st night ride last night, and boy was i under powered!!!

Cheers

R


----------



## casey.l.hilton (Dec 28, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I've had a Monteer 3500 for a few years now and I'm still happy with it's durability and quality. The battery still runs just as long as it did out of the box and the lights are still just as bright. Money well spent. But it's time for an upgrade. It sure would be nice to get one of these nice giveaway units to add to my arsenal.


----------



## wunderlich365 (2 mo ago)

Soon is Christmas and I would like a gift from magicshine😉


----------



## jeffsakacsi (2 mo ago)

It would be great to win needed lights! I was struck badly from behind by impaired drivers and maybe the lights on the bike could have helped them avoid me!


----------



## rotem (2 mo ago)

Me me me


----------



## gcavy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its crazy how good modern bike lights are, remember the days of incadescent bulbs and heavy water bottle sized batteries for like 400 lumens! I prefer the all in one lights as they also make for great flashlights when camping, and work lights when you really need to see in your attic!


----------



## slabtown (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm using a trusty MJ900 but would love an upgrade!


----------



## jayb5 (Dec 2, 2020)

Could use one as it's getting dark fast, need something bright


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Would love to try a new Magicshine light for my morning and late afternoon commute in the dark and do some fun night trail rides. First light I ever got was the original MJ808 a long time ago.


----------



## jcollett (Mar 20, 2009)

I definitely will need something like this soon


----------



## andybyerly (Oct 27, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Makes my lights looks WHIMPY!! I want one


----------



## JeffZ32 (Jun 11, 2010)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


This would be awesome.


----------



## StarChild (2 mo ago)

Would be nice to win as my old Magicshine stalwart has done his thing.


----------



## kalonsparks (Nov 27, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I am looking to get back into night riding after about 15 years off. I have a very old set and these would make it much more enjoyable.


----------



## subyguy (Jul 19, 2012)

Would love to win this setup. My Amazon light shorts out all the time and I don't think that's very safe.  Here is an old shot from a cold midnight ride.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

New lights would be rad! My old ones mount broke


----------



## undecillion (Apr 11, 2020)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this contest. I am keeping my figures crossed. I have wanted Magicshine products for the past 3 years since I got into mountain biking after I retired. My medical bills and living expenses have totally drained my Social Security so I haven't been able to afford any lights so far. My bike is my main transportation but I can only ride during the daytime. Maybe I will get lucky and win one of these gifts. That would be a game-changer
.


----------



## tb26sfpd (2 mo ago)

NH Hillbilly said:


> I want one!





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## SVXITY (Mar 19, 2021)

Seems like a great product to light up the night!


----------



## BikeFun4U (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Awesome lights!


----------



## AlexeiN (2 mo ago)

I've been using Magicshine for many years. I am in.


----------



## Sldionisio (Apr 5, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...










sure could use a good set of lights👍


----------



## sidneisoares (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 45 / 5.000 *Resultados de tradução* "The shine is Magic"!!! I need to win one!


----------



## dsmbike (Mar 3, 2016)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> 2007396[/ATTACH][/CENTER]
> MJ 906S is the updated version of MJ 906. It continued the lightweight design, with an upgraded battery pack, lens design, and mounting method. Furthermore, it can now be powered via e-bikes.
> 
> Lumen output: 4500
> ...


Bigger and Brighter LET'S GO


----------



## rodders1957nz (2 mo ago)

I'd love to be able to win some new lights! Thanks MTBR and Magicshine


----------



## Haby (Mar 11, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I want to win a Magic shine!


----------



## Mimmi94 (2 mo ago)

Would love to win some awsome lights so I can continue ride my bike outside here in the dark sweden.


----------



## Mike Powell (2 mo ago)

I need this!


----------



## Jeeomeb1 (2 mo ago)

Just in time - light up my ride to work


----------



## inhabitant (Nov 13, 2017)

Winter is coming to Vermont, and the darkness is coming with it. Please send me one of these lights so I don't have to cower in bed all winter long.


----------



## non_cordoba (2 mo ago)

Quality products and great light for these dark days


----------



## Jim_D. (May 5, 2011)

I still use my old magic shine from 10 years ago. I could use an upgrade.


----------



## Oldnslow (Jun 21, 2005)

I would love to have one!


----------



## Ricey999 (2 mo ago)

Envious of my mates super bright Magicshine lights and would be made up to win a set! Magicshine, you rock!!


----------



## KBIZZLE (Apr 19, 2011)

I desperately need a replacement set for my original Magicshine MJ-816, my beloved "mickey mouse" light setup!


----------



## tomknopp (2 mo ago)

Wow! Lumen output: 8000! That is one bright light!


----------



## Thibaut (2 mo ago)

I had a crash with a deer. I good light would be very helpful to avoid an other crash with it.


----------



## Vaverka (2 mo ago)

Time to update my 8 years old bike light is close by


----------



## ozo (Apr 5, 2021)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


In it to win it.


----------



## adobrenky (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Any of those Magicshine lights would look good on my MTB!!!


----------



## bicyclebeardface (Sep 7, 2014)

I need a new set of lights!


----------



## mlaracor (2 mo ago)

these lights are awesome


----------



## andrei.ionut (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Very nice lights.


----------



## schoon (Dec 14, 2019)

These would be awesome!


----------



## tmtmcrouch (Jun 4, 2016)

With the shorter days and cooler weather night riding is the way to go. Would help with some fresh new lights.


----------



## LivingLocalJoe (2 mo ago)

Saweet! Still limping along an old Eagle M2 and MJ 900 enduro set. Love the night rides (still have little kids so it’s my only time)! Such confidence at Earls and Bachelor Street! I think they are brighter than my Prius lights! It even doubles on ice climbing nights!


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

All you need to do is post for a chance to win. Well, count me in.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Count me in too. Thanks for the opportunit.


----------



## Upinsmoke17 (2 mo ago)

Sign me up! 🤞


----------



## EricN11 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Would be nice to win


----------



## tmatejcek15 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 So a buddy has the most powerful light magic shine makes and it’s insanely well made and bright. The one light to rule than all! I’m saving up for one since night riding season is here


----------



## SSChameleon (Feb 2, 2006)

I’m in, would love to win one.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Light me up


----------



## IrieRider (May 24, 2011)

No more night shift means more night riding!


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

IN


----------



## chrisfrom56 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## avnalps (2 mo ago)

New bike, it's time to upgrade the light.


----------



## Midd night (5 mo ago)

My favorite color is ham


----------



## Dexterowsky (2 mo ago)

It would be a great replacement for my old MJ-906 set


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

Want!!!


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

Count me in I need a light for night riding.


----------



## Mark Young (7 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## scoutfai (2 mo ago)

This will be a great addition to my year long touring plan!!


----------



## Nonobear (11 mo ago)

Looks like some really nice gear. Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## FIZZY_MTB (2 mo ago)

MagicShine are the BEST lights for MTB, these bundles are epic. I would love to win any of them.


----------



## TBoy4 (Apr 7, 2021)

I love my Magicshine lights, but I could use a refresh. Would love to win this package!


----------



## FIZZY_MTB (2 mo ago)

I hope this is open to UK too


----------



## scarrico (12 mo ago)

Would love to not have to ride in the dark….
Thanks


----------



## trener1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok lets go.... Daylight saving starts tmorrow


----------



## crowbike (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, please.


----------



## latte hardtail (Jun 21, 2005)

Color me in on this.


----------



## Topshelf1 (2 mo ago)

I so need this mine are crap at seeing during night rides. Thanks


----------



## adambu (2 mo ago)

ayyy let's go!


----------



## leiv1981 (2 mo ago)

would love to have one of those!


----------



## Drseth (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Sign me up


----------



## cer20 (Feb 22, 2018)

Lots of lumens. Sign me up.


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

Winner, winner, chicken dinner


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Those packages look very nice!


----------



## sdesilets (Aug 15, 2014)

I love night riding. I have some lights but could use more especially since my son wants to join me! Would LOVE a set of lights for him, or I take these and he has my lights


----------



## act (Jul 6, 2011)

got a 900 lumen 1 lb. magicShine lamp with external battery in 2011--still works, but i don't use anymore except as emergency backup if my others fail. the scuttle back then was that the batteries could catch on fire, so it was recommended to store the battery in a coffee can / the like. i believe their company name back then was GeoManGear. have since purchased 2 more magicShine lamps since, and their later offerings are on point in terms of both pricepoint and quality. pix from night rides this last week.


----------



## fredrik168 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## elton.golds (2 mo ago)

I'd love to win this so I can join my mates who ride at night every week


----------



## elton.golds (2 mo ago)

I'd love to win these so I can go ride with my mates who ride at night every week


----------



## emdelmar (Jul 11, 2017)

Just moved from SoCal to the PNW so I will definitely be doing more night riding!


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

Ooooh nice lights!, I wanna win too


----------



## g.m.davidson916 (2 mo ago)

That is extremely generous of you to give away 3 sets of lights so that improves my chance of seeing where I am going at night!


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 27, 2017)

I haven't done a legit night ride since 1998.... and that was with an old night sun - I have a feeling the performance difference would make it worth taking a stab at this again!!


----------



## keithe.merl (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 Getmesum! Daylight loosing time is upon us! So I want to bring the daylight with me!


----------



## keithe.merl (2 mo ago)

Comegetmesum - the cure for daylight losing time!


----------



## AldusJ (2 mo ago)

I was just thinking of trying to ride at night...


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

I would use these to join the local night ride. They even have a kids ride [emoji41] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbilly (Nov 11, 2005)

I love night riding. Need these so I can get back at it. Thanks for doing this!!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Lights. To get to winter burn-barrels.


----------



## Braxster (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Braxster (2 mo ago)

I'd love new lights, thanks!


----------



## shannonpw (Nov 19, 2021)

8 x brighter than my current set up, that's awesome!


----------



## redrummy (Dec 28, 2013)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


In the moosiest city of America, pup & I could use all the light we can get for our evening runs in Anchorage.


----------



## Weegis (2 mo ago)

Need one!


----------



## Weegis (2 mo ago)

Need one!


----------



## thompsm111 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I prefer to ride at night during warm weather and this is probably the most needed thing on my wishlist.


----------



## beyanthony (2 mo ago)

Great light, i have rn1500. Win win win


----------



## Predathor (2 mo ago)

Looks really good.


----------



## megablue (Jul 20, 2020)

Would love some new lights!


----------



## Erik Weikl (10 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Count me in, great products!


----------



## UncleAwesome (Jun 16, 2012)

Light up the night!!



MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## stephenblake247 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...





MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


----------



## stephenblake247 (2 mo ago)

Hell Yes. its way dark and gloomy in the UK so bring it on!


----------



## amercycprod (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice! I've wanted to try a set of Magicshine lights for several years.


----------



## Fishmttam (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Would bec a great way to extend winter riding here in Michigan.


----------



## compercol52 (2 mo ago)

Yes I would love to win one of these my current lights are not bright enough


----------



## subic.klemen.sp (2 mo ago)

i need this


----------



## DUDE60 (Jan 20, 2021)

mpowers said:


> Well yeah, I want to win! Still have a very old set of magicshine.


I also bought first generation of magic shine light
Need to represent with new bright lights
Keep me in the loop as it is night season 🥰


----------



## sascha66.sn (2 mo ago)

Wow a great Giveaway. And great lights 👍


----------



## sascha66.sn (2 mo ago)

Wow great Giveaway and great lights 👍


----------



## Bingabong (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Lovely set of lights I'd be chuffed to be picked! fingers crossed.


----------



## ctubutis (Jul 7, 2021)

Winning one of these would keep me from having to buy one.


----------



## doublenines (Jan 9, 2011)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Still have and use my MagicShine from 2012, time for an update!


----------



## CahillNH (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like a great way for me to get into night riding, thanks for offering this.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bought two Magicshine lights in 2015. One for the bar and one helmet mount. One still works, the LED broke loose on the other. Would love a new updated set.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

Put me in please


----------



## czechnolike (2 mo ago)

Those look sweet! I boy and I could sure use them. Just started night riding with some cheap lights


----------



## smokeyskelton (2 mo ago)

These look great. Nice prize.


----------



## RMBSlayer50 (Mar 13, 2012)

Could really use some new magicshine lights!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I, too, in addition to the others, would quite much like to win this lighting system.


----------



## Jdsam (2 mo ago)

Pick me, I'd love a new updated light set up from Magicshine..My son can get my old set..


----------



## mbrick (Mar 11, 2011)

This would be very helpful, then I could ride at night!


----------



## J49erz (2 mo ago)

This would be huge! For me. My Night riders just died. That kit was over 300. Now I have to save up to buy another light kit. Can't night ride till then. Crossing my fingers that I get lucky. Thank you


----------



## sunsetdolphin0305 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Would like to win


MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Would like to win


----------



## downtheline (2 mo ago)

I want to night ride!


----------



## ffemt7550 (2 mo ago)

I would definitely like to win this for my son, he rides after school and this time of year the days are shorter.

Thank you for the opportunity!!!


----------



## Keith Cody (Aug 27, 2014)

My old light still takes an MR16 bulb. I need to upgrade to some modern LED hotness.


----------



## CMAMET (Aug 10, 2021)

This is awesome, was just thinking with the time change I need lights.


----------



## robmarqz (2 mo ago)

Yes please.


----------



## mb2boost (Sep 22, 2008)

Impressive lights


----------



## enry967 (2 mo ago)

Magari essere fortunato e vincere. Ho già una luce MAgicShine. Favolosa. Grazie


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Reply, can't win the lottery if you don't buy a ticket


----------



## yakirh (Oct 23, 2007)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## yakirh (Oct 23, 2007)

Got to get me one of those 🤘


----------



## akuilen (2 mo ago)

After not having ridden a bicycle for 30 years, I have now been riding my bicycle to work for about half a year. That's great, but in the morning I drive through the forest in complete darkness. Not that I'm afraid of the dark, but I do like to have light around me.
With my RN3000 it is safe to drive on these forest roads. And it is special to see the animals at 5 o'clock in the morning. To have even more visibility, I ordered a Monteer 8000. I can't wait for it to come in.
Ride a bike, even in the dark.
Alex


----------



## remedio.tv (2 mo ago)

I would love to win one of these lights!


----------



## DoubleKinColorado (Sep 18, 2013)

The last time I rode at night, this was what I encountered! 









Thus, I could REALLY use some lights...


----------



## rjr19146 (Aug 15, 2010)

I would Love to win this!


----------



## CMazurek (7 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


It’s been over 20 years since I’ve done a night ride and used a Niterider Pro series head light and bar mounted lite. This would be a great setup given I finally go my back into mountain biking.


----------



## bshamrocknc (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 8000 lumens, would love to try those on a dark night!


----------



## bshamrocknc (2 mo ago)

8000 lumens, would love to give those a try on a dark night!


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Adding my name to the list


----------



## Holtzman (Oct 27, 2004)

I want one!


----------



## rcatbarr (2 mo ago)

oh i see the light!


----------



## leo send it (2 mo ago)

I want to in! SUPER stocked


----------



## chs (Jan 12, 2019)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


I would like to win!


----------



## 1GearBeer (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh Man, in desperate need of a new light setup! 



MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffcurry (May 29, 2007)

Yes Please!


----------



## ARTisFun (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


So *Magic*


MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


So Magic *Magicshine 💥👌







*


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

redrummy said:


> In the moosiest city of America, pup & I could use all the light we can get for our evening runs in Anchorage.
> 
> View attachment 2008257


For sure


----------



## TheWiseFool (Aug 21, 2012)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Would love a new set of night lights.


----------



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hope to win, so I can bring daylight with me whenever and wherever I ride…


----------



## andrisyz (2 mo ago)

Pick me!

My setup: magicshine Mj 902s


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

All work and no riding makes Jack a dull boy. 

Shine me up for the contest


----------



## rickysee6 (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


Shine me up!!!


----------



## Zuke (Oct 17, 2005)

The lumens on these are crazy! My riding buddy has the 8000S and its output is bananas! Would love to win one of my own!


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Need moar lumens...


----------



## A Lavengood (2 mo ago)

Count me in.


----------



## StuffedFreud (2 mo ago)

A photo from last night's full moon, which got me home without a light. I really could use one or two . Riding by brail is dangerous but exhilarating.


----------



## konakevin (Mar 11, 2007)

You light up my life.


----------



## Persistence22 (9 mo ago)

This looks great!


----------



## gmchan66 (2 mo ago)

I would love to have these for my night rides!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Please count me in. I still have my old Cygolite 800 and use it regularly. Battery is not lasting as long as it used to but it's still a nice light.


----------



## Mshynson (May 19, 2016)

Yes please


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't believe anyone ever actually even wins this shiz. Prove me wrong please.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

I wear my sunglasses at night, so I can, so I can finally see with my new Magicshine! 😎


----------



## modest6hon (Mar 4, 2006)

It would be cool to have some magic shine through the night. 😎


----------



## dorab1119 (2 mo ago)

Could me in!


----------



## dorab1119 (2 mo ago)

Count me in!


----------



## ranj02 (Feb 28, 2011)

I need some Magic to shine in my life!


----------



## Tjomball (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm game.


----------



## Hatch7 (3 mo ago)

Reply 



MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## putzyx (Nov 11, 2016)

Night ride in Taupō with the local crew. Everyone was light up, but lights age and die out.










MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers!
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdoyle (2 mo ago)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> Night-riding season is upon us. To kick things off, our friends at Magicshine are giving away not one but THREE night-riding support packages to Mtbr readers! To enter, all you have to do is reply to this post. We'll put all respondents into a random generator and post the winners here. Kudos if you post a night riding photo to share your stoke for night riding with fellow Mtbr members. The fine print: _This contest will run from Tuesday, November 1, through the end of Monday, November 7, (PDT). The winners will be announced on Monday, November 14._ Now, let's take a look at the three Magicshine prize packages! *Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99)* _
> View attachment 2007394
> _​ Now you can control the world's best mountain bike light, the MONTEER 8000S GALAXY, with one small wireless remote. This high-powered, light supports all-around lighting needs for handlebar and helmet use.
> Lumen output: 8000 (CREE XHP-50 LED )​
> ...


 I have old guy vision, i need this!


----------



## jdoyle (2 mo ago)

I have old guy vision, i need this!!!


----------



## rmagnusson (2 mo ago)

I'm in. More lumens is always a good thing


----------



## jataylor67 (2 mo ago)

Night riding with buddies is always the best (I would insert an awesome picture here, but it's not working...)


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm still waiting to hear back from our three winners.

*🏆 Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99) - Winner: @cjohnson 

🏆 Magicshine Prize Pack #2: Monteer 6500S V2.0 + MJ 900S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $459.99) Winner: @BrandenG 

🏆 Magicshine Prize Pack #3: RN 3000 + TTA + SEEMEE 200 (Valued at $244.99) Winner: @cmanningdesign *

If you're a winner, please message me with your contact and shipping information, or else I'm keeping these lights for myself 😉


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Josh Patterson said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from our three winners.
> 
> *🏆 Magicshine Prize Pack #1: Monteer 8000S V2.0 + MJ 906S + MJ6275 + MJ 6260B (Valued at $637.99) - Winner: @cjohnson
> 
> ...


Good luck, 2 of the 3 are people that just registered and have one single response (the response to this thread) on MTBR... 

Maybe future contest should exclude spammers?


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

FrankS29 said:


> Good luck, 2 of the 3 are people that just registered and have one single response (the response to this thread) on MTBR...
> 
> Maybe future contest should exclude spammers?


I'm not sure they're spammers. New members, possibly?

One of the reasons we partner with brands to run contests is to bring more mountain bikers into our forums.


----------



## Mcfarton (Oct 18, 2021)

Maybe you can donate their prize to a local kids ride? Or junior race team? Still very cool to run a contest like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macariemarius0 (2 mo ago)

greats lights!


----------



## macariemarius0 (2 mo ago)

MY MAGICSHINE 818


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

3 winners and ZERO TAKERS. 
Draw again! 
Should I win, I won't disappoint you.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

noshortcuts said:


> 3 winners and ZERO TAKERS.
> Draw again!
> Should I win, I won't disappoint you.


Two of the three winners have responded directly to me. I'm still waiting on @cjohnson.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I signed up but I never won the lights 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello, everyone. 

If you're still interested in a set of lights, this might be of interest to you. Magicshine is offering a deal to MTBR members.

Take an additional 10% off Magicshine's light combos with code: *MTBR10OFF*





  






  




​


----------

